

Creating Bots with Notifo (YC W10) User Messaging - PStamatiou
https://api.notifo.com/docs/bots

======
PStamatiou
Here's our accompanying blog post: [http://blog.notifo.com/how-to-create-bots-
with-notifo-user-m...](http://blog.notifo.com/how-to-create-bots-with-notifo-
user-messaging)

In short - we think there are tons of interesting bots that can be built
Notifo user messaging. We've been using a few internally for checking up on
the server and misc stats.

Please let us know if you have any questions! We recently created a developer
Google Group if you'd like to tinker with more of our upcoming features before
they're launched: <http://groups.google.com/group/notifo-developers?hl=en>

------
StavrosK
A while ago I had created an IM bot to which you could tell, for example:

"Meeting with John next Friday at 11 pm"

with natural language, just as above, and it would send you a message to
remind you of it at that point. I wonder if I should recreate it using notifo.
It'd be more convenient than IM, certainly...

------
supahfly_remix
Looks interesting...Can you give insight in how you plan to make money on
this?

~~~
PStamatiou
Creating bots like this requires a service account, which we will begin
charging for in the near future. <http://notifo.com/pricing> for more.

------
bobf
As an aside, I was looking at the pricing page you linked to, and noticed that
highlighting text (in Chrome, at least) on notifo.com results in blurry text.
Just FYI.

~~~
PStamatiou
This is what it looks like for me in Chrome. What does it look like for you?

OS X + Chrome: [http://paulstamatiou.com/i/Pricing_-
_Notifo-20100930-203150....](http://paulstamatiou.com/i/Pricing_-
_Notifo-20100930-203150.jpg)

Win 7 + Chrome: <http://paulstamatiou.com/i/Windows_7_x64-20100930-204347.jpg>

Ubuntu 10.10 + Chrome:
<http://paulstamatiou.com/i/Ubuntu_64-bit-20100930-204707.jpg>

~~~
thamer
Ubuntu 10.04 + Chrome “7.0.503.1 dev”: <http://i.imgur.com/nKmC0.png>

~~~
PStamatiou
Ah gotcha - I was thinking the text that was "highlighted" ie (span
class="highlight").. not actual selected text. Yeah that is just the 1px text-
shadow. I can make that disappear on selection. Thanks for the info.

~~~
bobf
Yep, for me it looked like what thamer posted. Good deal.

------
julien
Nice work!

